# Van locks.



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you guys know of something that will prevent the doughnut locks in van doors from freezing? It's finally cold in the Midwest and I keep locking my torch in the back. Lol


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I just sprayed mine with some wd40 and they seem to be holding up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Do you guys know of something that will prevent the doughnut locks in van doors from freezing? It's finally cold in the Midwest and I keep locking my torch in the back. Lol


Lubricate them heavily....


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

There are a few different lock covers out there. Lockitt is one of them. 

http://lockitt.com/Lockitt/product/HPRD0110.html


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Funny. I read this thread earlier and didn't comment because I don't lock my truck.

Then I went out to get parts pulled for my first job and my roll up door was frozen solid to the bed. Had to go back in and get a hammer.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I use the plastic lock covers and penetrating oil. But you can get rubber ones now. I keep the Self lighting torch in the front seat-I had to use it one time already.


----------

